# What does OPU mean?



## ChrisA

I keep seeing this but do not know what it means, any ideas?


----------



## pippilongstockings

I think it stand for Ovum Pick Up - it's the same as egg collection (think it tends to be a veterinary term though??). Might also be an Oz term, see link below:

http://www.mivf.com.au/ivf/treatmentprog/ovum.asp

HTH
P xx

/links


----------

